# Edgar Cayce on the Masonic Order



## My Freemasonry (May 10, 2014)

It is often asked if there is a connection between Freemasonry and Edgar Cayce. The American Prophet was not a Freemason. He did make mention of the order though in his voluminous work. The paperback book Edgar Cayce on Prophecy, published in 1967 by Carter, is a short compilation on the probable realities available to Cayce through the Akashic records, we are informed. Chapter 7, Destiny of Nations, opens as follows, The peace of the world will be shaped upon the American ideals and those of the masonic order! " Not that the world is to become a Masonic Order," Cayce explained, but that the ideals will prevail. It goes on to state that these were from 29 readings between '21 and '44. In another reading that "God is not a respecter of persons" and further in 1938 "Each Nation, each people have builded-by the  very spirit of the people themselves- a purposeful position in the skein, the affairs, not only of the earth, but of the universe!" So what we can gather from the channeled material is that the intentions of the individual and collectively the nation redound into the universe, and that a kind of collective karma marks the nations identity. Freemasonry no doubt had a large influence at the founding of America, and as we articulate that all men are equal and meet on the level, and that the Creator drops a plumb line true and unbiased in judgement, and that we travel upon a level of time from whence none have returned, it is good to know that the apron of freemasonry remains suitably unstained at the level of the Akashic record.​
Continue reading...


----------

